# Can the No Expiration option be added mid-week?



## MarTN (Feb 10, 2006)

I've tried searching for this topic, but couldn't find it.

A friend of mine is taking her first trip to Disney and is buying the Magic your way base ticket.  I've told her not to go to the parks everyday, but her husband isn't convinced so they are buying tickets equal to the number of days they'll be there.  

Can the No Expiration option be added mid-week?  What about the Hopper option?


----------



## Carl D (Feb 10, 2006)

**I'm not 100% positive**, but I do believe the no expiration option can be added at any time prior to the original expiration date. If they do add this feature, it would be financially advantageous to buy a 10 day ticket, as that is only a few bucks more.

As far as the hopping option, that may be quirky. They may be able to add it, but they may have to add it for all days on the ticket, including days already used.- **Totally not sure about that one**.


----------



## Dean (Feb 10, 2006)

Try this link .  I'm told you can upgrade in many ways within the 14 day period as long as there is at least one day left.


----------



## DianeV (Feb 10, 2006)

I believe that as long as you upgrade within the 14 days you can do it..but they charge you based on the whole ticket..so if you had, say a 6 day ticket and only had 3 days left and wanted to make it no expiration you pay based on the 6 day ticket..same for hopping


----------

